# Schneider Frequenzumrichter auf Linkslauf programmieren



## Brender (12 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin ganz neu hier. Ich heiße Sebastian bin 30 Jahre jung und Industriemeister. Das eigentlich Problem ist das ich Mechaniker bin und mit Elektronik nicht so viel am Hut habe.  Ich brauche für mich aber einen Motor für einen bestimmten Zweck und komme gerade nicht weiter. Ich habe noch nie mit einem Frequenzumrichter gearbeitet dementsprechend fällt es mir schwer mich zurecht zu finden. Allerdings kann ich ja die Bedienungsanleitung lesen und komme schon Schritt für Schritt weiter.

Frequenzumrichter: Schneider atv12p037m2
Motor: SEW Winkelgetriebemotor

Ich habe den Umrichter soweit programmieren können das ich den Motor erstmal mit dem Drehrädchen auf dem Umrichter steuern kann. Er läuft so weit wenn ich auf dem Umrichter "Run" drücke. Allerdings immer nur in eine Richtung. Ich benötige jedoch auch die andere. Der Umrichter hat 4 Logikeingänge und den LI2 möchte ich für Linkslauf programmieren.

Als erstes habe ich unter "Eingänge/Ausgänge" auf 2-Draht-Steuerung gestellt. Meinem Verständnis nach gehe ich mit einem Kabel vom 24V Ausgang des Umrichters auf den LI1 (Rechtslauf) oder mit einem Kabel auf LI2 (oder einen anderen der 4) und dann kann ich dort den Linkslauf programmieren.

Also als 2. den Eingang zugewiesen. Im Menü "Funktionen" gibt es eine extra Funktion für Linkslauf. L2H eingestellt. Dort steht L2h: L2 Aktiv High. Nun dachte ich, der LI2 Eingang ist jetzt auf Linkslauf Programmiert.

Bis hier hin interessiert es den Motor leider überhaupt nicht. Egal ob ich bei LI1 Strom drauf gebe oder nicht oder ob ich bei LI2 Strom drauf gebe oder nicht, der Motor dreht immer in die selbe Richtung. Also entweder fehlt etwas, oder ich habe die Sache falsch Verstanden.



Als nächstes habe ich mich mal mit dem "Makros" des Umrichter beschäftigt. Also so vorkonfigurierte Parameter. Dort steht wenn man "Frequenz" einstellt ist auf dem L2h Linkslauf programmiert. Bei Frequenz steht noch dabei: Zuweisung von LI zur Frequenzvorwahl.
Leider dreht auch hier der Motor immer in eine Richtung.

Kann mir irgendjemand bei meinem Problem helfen?


----------



## holgermaik (13 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Sebastian
Bei den 1000 Parametern kann man jede Menge falsch einstellen.

Ganz grob
1. Macro wählen (Start Stop - Nur Vorwärts, PID - variable Geschwindigkeit, Speed - Festdrehzahl)
2. Verdrahtung wahlen ( 2 oder 3 Draht)
3. Eingänge festlegen
4. Sollwertauswahl festlegen. (intern oder extern bzw. Festdrehzahlpunkte)

jetzt sollte der Motor erstmal drehen.

Siehe Handbuch (BBV28581 05/2010) ab Seite 47

Grüße Holger


----------



## Brender (13 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Holger, danke für deine Mühe. Mit den Parametern hast du recht. Einstellen kann man sehr viel. 

Der Motor dreht ja, das ist erstmal nicht das Problem. 

Bei den Makros kann ich ja zwischen 3 wählen. Entweder Start/Stop oder Pid oder Speed. Welches benötige ich denn? Ich denke Speed oder? 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pit_p58 (13 Dezember 2016)

Dass wars in Schneider_support Seite: 
How do you set up an ATV12 Drive to run in the reverse direction?
With the seven segment display showing RDy press the center of the Jog Dial which from now on
will be referd to as ENTER, then press the MODE button until the display shows COnF.
At this point press ENTER and then by rotating the Jog Dial scroll down until the display shows FULL
and again press ENTER. The display should now show CFG, from here again using the Joc Dial
scroll down until the display shows FUn and again press ENTER the display will now show rPt, scroll
down to rrS and press ENTER.
Here you select the digital input you require to be the signal to send the drive in the reverse
direction, if your drive is connected in 2 - wire configuration ALI is reserved for Forward and any of the
other inputs can be assigned to reverse. Normally it is LI2 which is used as reverse so to select your
input scroll down until the display shows the required input i.e. L2H and press ENTER, this means
that when LI2 is high the drive will run in the reverse direction.
If the drive is being operated in 3 - wire configuration the possible inputs you can use are limited
as LI1 becomes the stop signal and LI2 is now run Forward so in this case you can only assign LI3 or
LI4 as Reverse


----------



## Brender (13 Dezember 2016)

Ja, das was du hier beschreibst, habe ich oben in meinem Eingangspost  auch beschrieben. Genau das habe ich gemacht. Ich habe L2H ausgewählt.

Was mich stutzig macht. Wenn ich mir mal das Schaubild dieser 2-Draht-Steuerung anschaue




Wenn ich weder ein Kabel in Li1 stecke noch in Li2 sollte der Motor nicht anlaufen?! Das tut er aber. Sobald ich auf dem Umrichter "Run" drücke, rennt er auch los. 

Also ist die 2-Draht-Steuerung doch überhaupt nicht aktiv?! Obwohl ich im Menü "2C" gewählt habe. Hier habe ich versucht mit der Fehlersuche anzufangen aber ich komm nicht dahinter...


----------



## doctorVLT (13 Dezember 2016)

Servus Namensvetter,

ich kenne das Gerät zwar nicht aber gemäß deiner Beschreibung deute ich es darauf dass du im LOKALEN Betrieb bist. Durch RUN, so der Schnelldurchflug durchs manual, verfährst du am Display direkt. Die Klemmen sollten im AUTO oder Fernbetrieb gelten. Laut HAndbuch den MODE Knopf drücken.
Evtl. kannste aber auch mit einem negativen Sollwert rückwärts drehen....musst du mal testen.

Schau mal hier:

https://inverterdrive.com/file/Schneider-Altivar-ATV12-Manual

Es kann aber im Fern/AUto Betrieb sein dass du dann neben einem STartsignal bzw. Start in Gegenrichtung noch den SOllwert in Hz als festen Wert oder per Analogsollwert eingeben musst.


Gruß
DOC


Prinzipiell ähneln sich viele Umrichter.....


----------



## Brender (13 Dezember 2016)

Ah achso. Ich muss die Klemmen quasi erst aktiveren. Die Bedienungsanleitung habe ich nun schon über Stunden studiert, aber sowas steht nicht drin :-x. Dann muss ich also erstmal Schalter bzw Startknopf einrichten etc.


----------



## pit_p58 (13 Dezember 2016)

Bei benutzen festen Wert man brauch min. 2 Signal .zB LI1 start, LI2 + or LI3 -Richtung. Dann muss man in ein anderen menu aktivieren Sp1 --SP8 und LI1 bis LI4. 
Bei Analogsollwert  darf nur Richtung=Start LI1 oder LI2 einstellen.
Kann mann auch LSP (niedrigespeed) einstellen >0 dann invertor kann RUN mit nur 1 Start signal LI1 zB bis LSP
Meine Erfarung mit ATV12 ist ohne SoMovie (soft fuer einstellung ) hard ist.


----------



## Brender (13 Dezember 2016)

Hm, so ganz kann ich dir leider nicht folgen


----------



## Brender (13 Dezember 2016)

Hm, kann mich da mal jemand an die Hand nehmen? 

Ich will den FU jetzt erstmal auf Fernbetrieb bringen. Im Menü das umzustellen bringe ich hin denke ich. Ich möchte jetzt einen Schalter anschließen den ich drücken kann zum Motor Start. Wie und wo schließe ich den am FU an?


----------



## doctorVLT (14 Dezember 2016)

Hi,

wenn du über Klemme fahren willst musst du nicht viel machen.

Nimm die 24V Steuerspannung  und verdrahte Sie je über einen Schalter an LI 1 (vorwärts)  und LI 2 (rückwärts). Oder vorab zum testen einfach ne Drahtbrücke erst anklemmen.
In default sollte Analogeingang 1 AI1 von 0 bis 5V dein Sollwert sein. Wenn du kein Potentiometer hast (im Handbuch steht "Reference potentiometer SZ1RV1202 (2.2 kΩ) or similar (10 kΩ maximum).") dann brücke einfach von 5V auf AI1 und du fährst immer max Sollwert (normal 50Hz und Motorabhängig 1500UPM oder 3000UPM oder so).

SO....erst mal checken und testen und dann schreiben was geht und was nicht.

Gruß
DOC


----------



## pit_p58 (14 Dezember 2016)

Das ist einfach schema fur diese schaltung 
gruss: pit


----------



## Brender (14 Dezember 2016)

doctorVLT schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn du über Klemme fahren willst musst du nicht viel machen.
> 
> ...



Daaaaaaaanke! Deine Tipps waren Gold wert! Anscheinend ist es logisch das man den FU entweder mit den Tasten oder mit den Klemmen steuert. Deswegen steht das auch nirgends. 

Drücke ich nun meinen Schalter, fährt der Motor auf die Frequenz hoch die ich eingestellt habe. Lasse ich den Schalter los, geht er aus. Zudem habe ich nun noch nen anderen Schalter für die Drehrichtung. Perfekt. Genau so wollte ich es. Die Welt kann so einfach sein


----------



## doctorVLT (14 Dezember 2016)

Bitteeeee, gern geschehn. Wichtig ist halt dass es gemäß Kentnissen erklärt wird.....
Viel Erfolg noch und Gruß


DOC


----------

